# mẹo giặt quần áo hiệu quả



## vtkong (7/11/20)

1. Cách giặt tẩy cổ áo và ống tay áo

Vào mùa hè, cổ áo và ống tay áo rất dễ bi bẩn. Khi giặt, trước tiên ta cần phải đem quần áo ngâm cho ướt đều, ở cổ áo và ống tay áo, ta bôi lên một lớp thuốc đánh răng, rồi dùng bàn chải chải nhẹ một vài phút; hoặc ta cũng có thể xát lên ống tay áo và cổ áo một ít muối, dùng tay vò nhẹ, sau đó dùng nước giặt cho hết thuốc đánh răng và muối rồi giặt như bình thường. Như vậy, cổ áo và ống tay áo sẽ rất sạch.

Áo sau khi giặt sạch, ta lấy một ít phấn rôm trẻ em rắc lên cổ áo và ống tay áo, tiếp đó ta dùng bàn là, là nhẹ, tiếp theo lại rắc thêm một ít phấn rôm. Lần sau khi giặt, cổ áo và ống tay áo sẽ nhanh sạch.

Áo sơ mi mới giặt hoặc mới may, trước khi dùng, ta dùng bông tẩm xăng (tốt nhất là xăng trắng) xoa lên cỏ áo và tay áo một vài lần, đợi đến lúc xăng khô bốc hơi, ta mới dùng nước sạch để giặt. Sau khi làm như vậy, khi mặc áo bẩn, cổ áo và ống tay áo rất dễ giặt sạch.

2. Mẹo dùng vỏ trứng trong khi giặt

Ta đem vỏ trứng đập vụn, đựng vào túi vải nhỏ, ngâm vào nước sôi 5 phút, vớt ra, dùng nước ngâm vỏ trứng để giặt quần áo bẩn, như vậy, khi giặt, quần áo sẽ rất sạch (nước dùng để ngâm 1 vỏ trứng có thể giặt 1 – 2 chiếc quần áo).

3. Chống áo trắng bị vàng

Áo trắng sau khi mặc, giặt nhiều lần rất dễ bị chuyển sang màu vàng. Nếu quần áo thương xuyên dùng nước gạo ngâm, giặt quần áo, quần áo sẽ không bị vàng. Hoặc sau khi giặt sạch, ta cũng có thể nhỏ vài giọt mực xanh vào nước rồi ngâm quần áo vào nước đó. Làm như vậy cũng rất có hiệu quả trong việc chống quần áo trắng chuyển sang vàng.

4. Nước giấm có thể khử mùi lạ ở quần áo

Vào mùa hè, quần áo và tất thường có mùi hôi của mồ hôi. Nếu ta đem quần áo và tất đã giặt sạch cho vào nước có pha giấm giặt lại 1 lần nữa, như vậy sẽ khử đi được mùi hôi trong quần áo và tất.

5. Cách chống quần áo bị phai màu

Tất cả các loại quần áo sợi bông, đồ len màu đỏ hoặc tím, nếu ta dùng nước pha với giấm để giặt, màu sắc sẽ luôn tươi sáng bóng như mới.

Đối với các loại vải sau khi mới mua về, trong lần giặt đầu tiên, ta cho vải vào ngâm trong nước muối 10 phút, làm như vậy có thể tránh cho vải khỏi bị phai màu.

6. Cách giặt giảm bớt nếp nhăn

Quần áo tơ lụa hoặc ni lông khi bị nhầu, ta có thể cho vào nước ấm ngâm 1 lúc, sau đó dùng sức kéo phẳng ra, các vết nhăn sẽ tự mất đi.

7. Cách chống áo len bị co

Khi giặt áo len, nếu muốn tránh cho áo khỏi bị co, ta dùng nước ấm (không quá 300 độ C) để giặt. Giặt nước cuối cùng, ta pha vào nước một ít giấm.Cách làm này sẽ giữ được độ đàn hồi và màu sắc vốn có của áo len, đông thời có thể trung hoà lượng kiềm của xà phòng còn xót lại trên áo.

8. Cách làm áo len bị chảy co bé lại

Áo len mặc lâu thường bị chảy và trở nên rộng hơn, ảnh hưởng đến vẻ đẹp của áo. Để áo có thể trở về hình dáng ban đầu, ta cho áo vào nước ở nhiệt độ 70 – 800, không nên dùng nước nóng quá vì nước nong quá sẽ làm cho áo co lại quá bé. Nếu ống tay áo hay gấu áo mất đi tính co giãn, ta có thể cho những chỗ đó vào nước nóng 40 – 500, 1 đến 2 tiếng sau lấy áo ra phơi khô, như vậy tính co giãn sẽ được phục hồi lại.

9. Cách giặt các loại áo len sợi

- Trước khi giặt áo len sợi, ta đập sạch bụi trên áo ròi cho áo vào trong nước lạnh ngâm 10 – 20 phút, sau đó, ta vớt áo ra, vắt sạch nước, cho vào nước xà phòng đã đánh tan, vò nhẹ, sau cùng dùng nước giặt sạch là được. Để giữ màu cho sợi len, ta có thể nhỏ vào nước giặt quần áo vài giọt dung dịch axit axêtic 2% hoặc giấm ăn đổ trung hoà xà phòng còn rớt lại trên áo. Sau khi sạch, ta vắt hết nước, rũ áo rồi cho áo vào trong túi lưới, treo lên nơi thoáng gió, phơi khô, tránh để áo vặn áo xoắn lại hoặc phơi ở nơi ánh nắng mặt trời gay gắt.

- Đối với áo len sợ màu, nếu ta dùng nước trà để giặt, áo len không những được giặt sạch cả bụi mà sợi len còn không bị phai màu, kéo dài thời gian hạn sử dụng của áo. Cách gặt như sau: dùng một chậu nước sôi, cho một lượng trà vừa phải, sau khi để trà ngấm nước nguội, ta lọc lá chè ra, đe áo len sợi trong chậu ngâm vào nước trà 15 phút, vò nhe vài lần, dùng nước gặt sạch, vắt sạch nước, rũ cho áo bông lên, phơi trực tiếp vào nơi giâm mát (cũng có thể cho vào túi lưới để phơi).

10. Cách làm mất đi vết sờn trên áo len

Áo len mặc lâu, cọ sát nhiều thương hay bị sờn. Để làm cho vết sờn không còn nữa, ta hoà lẫn nước và giấm mỗi thứ một nửa, phun lên chỗ bị sờn, sau đó đem áo đi giặt, sợi len sẽ phục hồi trạng thái ban đầu.

11. Cách đập bụi ở áo len

Áo len trắng khi mặc một thời gian sẽ dần chuyển sang màu (do bị biến màu hoặc do bám bụi bẩn). Nếu sau khi gặt xong, ta đem áo len để vào ngăn đá tủ lạnh 1 tiếng, sau đó lấy ra phơi khô, áo len sẽ trắng trỏ lại như mới. Nếu là áo len sẫm màu bị dính bụi, ta có thể dùng miếng mút thấm nước vắt khô lau nhẹ là sạch.

12. Bàn là có thể là hết bụi đất ở quần áo dạ (nỉ)

Quần áo dạ (nỉ) mặc lâu, trên bề mặt quần áo sẽ bị phủ lên một lớp bụi đất rất bẩn, càng đập, bụi càng nhiều. Bởi vậy, trước hết, ta có thể đem quần áo đập phủi qua một lượt, như vậy lớp bụi trên bề mặt quần áo sẽ bị hút vào vải.

13. Cách giặt áo da

Khi giặt áo khoác da, trước hết, ta phải dùng nước ấm dặt tẩy sạch các vết cáu bẩn có trên áo, sau đó dùng bàn chải tẩm nước xà phòng chải nhẹ, dùng tiếp nước lau sạch, rồi đem áo phơi vào nơi giâm mát. Sau khi áo khô, ta đánh lên áo một ít si dùng cho đồ da là được. Chú ý, khi giặt áo Da không nên dùng xăng để giặt tẩy, hay phơi áo dưới trời nắng, hoặc dùng lửa để hong khô.

14. Cách giặt tẩy bụi bẩn trên đồ dùng bằng da

Đồ dùng bằng da (như áo da, găng tay ra, xa lông Da v.v…) khi bị dây bẩn, ta có thể dung một miếng vải nhung sạch tẩm lòng trứng gà để lau chùi. Làm như vậy, vừa làm sạch được vết bẩn, vừa làm cho bề mặt da trở nên sáng bóng.

Đồ da sau khi bị dính bẩn, tốt nhất là dùng vải hay bàn chải lau nhẹ, sau đó xoa lên trên bề mặt da một lớp vadơlin, rồi dùng một miếng vải mềm lau đi lau lại nhiều lần. Cuối cùng, ta dùng si đánh giầy cùng màu với màu da đánh lên 1 lớp mỏng, da sẽ sáng bóng như mới.

15. Cách giặt khăn rửa mặt

Vào mùa hè, khăn mặt dùng để rửa mặt và lau Mồ hôi nhiều lần, mặc dù ngày nào cũng giặt, song cũng không thể tránh khỏi nhớp nháp và có mùi hôi của mồ hôi. Để giặt sạch khăn, trước tiên, ta phải dùng muối ăn giặt qua, rồi dùng nước giặt sạch, khăn mới sạch; hoặc cũng có thể dùng nước xà phòng hoặc thuốc tẩy loại tốt đun sôi, cho khăn vào luộc khoảng 10 phút, hiệu quả cũng rất tốt.

16. Cách giặt tã lót cho trẻ em

Tã lót trẻ em sau khi giặt thường lưu lại lượng amôniắc và bột giặt mà mắt thường không nhìn thấy được. Với số lượng chất hoá học còn xót lại này rất có thể làm cho da bị viêm, thậm chí bị sưng tấy đau ngứa. Bởi vậy, khi giặt tã lót, nếu tan nhỏ vào nước giặt một vài giọt giấm ăn, các loại chất trên sẽ được khử sạch.

17. Cách giặt màn

Màn dùng lâu sẽ trở nên cũ, vàng, dùng xà phòng rất khó giặt trắng. Nếu ta lấy 100g gừng tươi thái lát cho vào nước, luộc khoảng 3 phút, sau đó cho màn vào ngâm trong nước gừng, ngoài ra cho thêm vài hạt axit ôxalic và vài giọt mực xanh dùng tay ấn mạnh màn vài lần, sau đó giặt màn như bình thường, màn cũ sẽ lại trắng như mới.

18. Phương pháp giặt quần áo bằng máy vừa kinh tế, vừa sạch

Ta có thể dùng xà phòng bánh để giặt quần áo bằng máy, làm như vậy vừa tiết kiệm mà quần áo lại sạch. Cách làm như sau: ta cho quần áo vào cùng một lúc, cho đủ nước. Theo sự chuyển động của vòng sóng máy giặt, quần áo và xà phòng sẽ không ngừng xoay chuyển cọ sát, dần tẩy đi các vết bụi bẩn trên quần áo

Sau khi xà phòng trong thùng đã đủ, ta có thể lấy xà phòng ra. Nếu muốn thây hiệu quả ngay, ta có thể cho 3- 5 miếng xà phòng vao cùng một lúc, chỉ cần sau vài phút là có thể lấy xà phòng ra.https://forums.alliedmods.net/member.php?u=304977

https://www.flickr.com/people/vesinhviethouse/

https://www.diigo.com/user/vesinhviethouse

https://8tracks.com/users/vesinhviethouse

https://www.instagram.com/vesinhvietthouse/

https://www.instagram.com/vesinhvietthouse/

https://vesinhviethouse.wordpress.com/2020/10/15/dich-vu-giat-say-nhanh-tphcm/

http://www.supportduweb.com/profile-115914.html

http://www.webestools.com/profile-291512.html

https://gotartwork.com/Profile/vesinhviet-houve/66814/

https://getinkspired.com/en/u/vesinhviethouse/

https://getinkspired.com/en/u/vesinhviethouse/

http://web.jmjh.tn.edu.tw/~env/modules/profile/userinfo.php?uid=2069202

http://shaboxes.com/author/vesinhviethouse/

http://www.articledude.com/classifieds/user/profile/273603

http://teamvoodoo.esportsify.com/profile/vesinhviethouse

http://wwe2k15apk.esportsify.com/profile/vesinhviethouse

https://www.inprnt.com/profile/vesinhviethouse/

http://executegaming.esportsify.com/profile/vesinhviethouse

http://elipsisesports.esportsify.com/profile/vesinhviethouse

http://gamingcompound.esportsify.com/profile/vesinhviethouse

https://8tracks.com/users/vesinhviethouse

https://www.utellstory.com/profile/stories/64514

http://truckcamvideos.com/user/vesinhviethouse

https://knowyourmeme.com/users/vesinhviethouse

https://easypropertylistings.com.au/support/users/vesinhviethouse

https://www.shiatv.net/uprofile.php?u=vesinhviethouse#user_videos

https://mythem.es/forums/users/vesinhviethouse/

http://vesinhviethousee.simplesite.com/447557830

http://vesinhviethousee.simplesite.com/447557830


----------



## cattuongchemicalvn (22/1/21)

cảm ơn bài viết chia sẻ nhiều kinh nghiệm bổ ích của bạn  tuy nhiên chưa thấy bạn đề cập đến cách tẩy mốc quần áo hiệu quả. bạn có thể tham khảo thêm thông tin ở bài viết của mình tại đây


----------

